# X3 M40I VS X4 M



## dskurth (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a 2019 X3 M40I and overall I love it...BUT, he just does not corner as well feeling top heavy. I am considering trading it in for a 2021 X4 M (NOT THE COMPETITION) and wanted to know other peoples experiences with handling. The engine power is not does it for me. It is the cornering and grip, feeling like you are hugging the road.

Is the X4 m40i or X4 M better at that and worth giving up the cargo space of a X3 M40i


----------

